

Let's Not Demonize DRM Just Because It's Trendy - dylangs1030
http://mojaveblues.com/blog/2013/3/10/no-dont-demonize-drm-because-its-trendy

======
deepdog
What? Over 99,000 signatures? There isn't even 1,000 signatures! I'm sorry but
I didn't even read the post after this blatant lack of fact checking.

------
jgeorge
Can we demonize DRM because of the various legitimate reasons against it,
then?

